# casting off the rocks



## HappySnag

i fished last night cleveland ,no fish casting ,few bites on minows.


----------



## green island

Will crank baits work now like in the fall ?


----------



## B Ron 11

Yes. Shore walleye bite should be on in Cleveland by the end of next week. Very slow retrieve with many pauses.


----------



## HappySnag

green island said:


> Will crank baits work now like in the fall ?


you have to find fish or
you stay in one spot and try to find what lure and retreve they like,you can get 1 fish all night or you can hit them for 1 hour or you hit one every 1 hour or 2 hour.every night is defrent.you can catch them any time in 24 hours day.i could not get any fish from 5pm to 2am few days i went fishing 2pm and i hit them 3pm.if i went 5pm i would miss them.
they do what they like you have to put time in and you will get them.


----------



## toby2

green island said:


> Will crank baits work now like in the fall ?


Yes. I like husky jerk 14s


----------



## HappySnag

green island said:


> Will crank baits work now like in the fall ?


this is your bible.









Rainy Night Bite Jerks Limit!!


Just got in went for a short fishing trip right at dark. Got one around 21/22" and missed one I had for about two seconds. Came in early becasue I just didn't feel like staying with it. The hit a silver xrap on a short pause.




www.ohiogamefishing.com


----------



## waterbite

Fished last night east of E 72nd for 2 hours. Water clarity was 3-4' along rocks. Might of had a bump on a lip less crank bait other than that, no action. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## HappySnag

cleveland
tuesday 300 cast's=0 fish ,no bumps.
wednesday 300 cast's 2 eyes one lost and 3 miss.18",24" all on HJ14 clown.


----------



## 1MoreKast

HappySnag said:


> cleveland
> tuesday 300 cast's=0 fish ,no bumps.
> wednesday 300 cast's 2 eyes one lost and 3 miss.18",24" all on HJ14 clown.


They're coming this way...

I've seen on other forums that the bite is heating up in the central basin - lots of fish being caught.


----------



## awcrow91

How slow of a retrieve are you guys using this time of year? Crawling it like late fall?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toby2

awcrow91 said:


> How slow of a retrieve are you guys using this time of year? Crawling it like late fall?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes slow retrieves. Try slower than slow. Maybe a bit faster. Pause it. Twitch it. It all works. Caught one at Edgewater last night. Guys next to me had two.


----------



## HappySnag

last night sholder to sholder,fishing was slow 300 cast's 2 eyes 27" on HJ14 clown,only few fish come out.i was redy to leave with out fish,i say i cast few more time and i hit one then i stay and hit one late.


----------



## toby2

HappySnag said:


> last night sholder to sholder,fishing was slow 300 cast's 2 eyes 27" on HJ14 clown,only few fish come out.i was redy to leave with out fish,i say i cast few more time and i hit one then i stay and hit one late.


I’ve done that before. One time I said 5 more casts. Wouldn’t you know I picked one up on the 5th cast. Stayed another half hour with nothing more.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

Went last night
Landed 3 had 4 other bumps i missed
Was pretty windy
All fish came on pink lemonade p10
All fish and bumps were way out towards the end of my cast
Not one bump was in close
When lure hit the water i started my retrieve up high...didnt crank it down
Very very slow retrieve with a few stops here and there
Im talking so slow you could just feel the p10 wobble
They hit it hard last night


----------



## HappySnag

i fished last night 50 people had only one fish.i had 0.


----------



## swone

Thanks for the reports!


----------



## HappySnag

last night cover 2 spot's 20 lures 300 cast's nobady home.


----------



## RJDowm

Made 300 cast 7 lures not a bump last night just a few fish caught


----------



## toby2

RJDowm said:


> Made 300 cast 7 lures not a bump last night just a few fish caught


Same for me last night almost. 4 lures 1 bump. One fish each for the guys on each side of me


----------



## Popspastime

Stayed home, never casted, no bumps, no fish...lol.. had too..


----------



## HappySnag

Popspastime said:


> Stayed home, never casted, no bumps, no fish...lol.. had too..


when you stay home you may have bump from frying pan from your honey.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

Took home 6
Landed 8
They were hitting good tonight
P10's pink lemonade and shiner i believe its called
All out far towards end of my cast again
but cranked it down 3 or 4 quick turns then started my retrieve


----------



## HappySnag

i fished last night got 2 ,lost one, miss 7,broke my dry spell all week.


----------



## HappySnag

i went last night it did not look good casting limited with wind and waves 3' to 5' and 8' rolers.
i started fishing 1 hour later sholder to sholder crosing my line i went to find beter spot.
i come to defrent spot and there is guy and girl casting from low rock 20' from water hooking the rocks puling the lures out.
i know by look they did not know what they were doing.
i put the girl on high rock next to the water,and told her what lure to use,the guy falowed her,they fished 2 hours each got 2 eyes 27",28".
the girl was doing beter then the guy,she was neting her fish in 8' rolers crashing the rocks.
the guy was redy packed to go and she was steel casting.when they went home they say thanks for your help.
i strgled i got 2 eyes mis 3.
bite was good 100 eyes come out 24' to 28" eyes,lot off fish were last with neting in big rolers,you picking the fish with net,then 8' roler come in and the fish is 9' higher in the rocks 2 seconds later the fish is socked 6' from rocks,lot off eyes got lost by neting.

when you fish rocks leave the sidwalk open for people to go by.
one dumb ass setup his shop in mitell off sidwalk,people carie the fish had to go around him to climb rocks.
i am there for fun,but i had to be babysiter i had to chew his ass.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

I went fri night got 4 lost 1
Had a few other bumps
No real pattern that night 
Try a lure get a fish then nothing
Switch lures catch a fish then nothing
Think i got all 4 fish on 4 different lures lol
And all different retrieves


----------



## TRIPLE-J

Went last night and got soaked as soon as i got there...so didnt stay long
Had one bump but no fish


----------



## RJDowm

Fished 3hrs last night 1fish 1lost phone I could see 8 guys in the rocks by me seemed like everyone caught 1 fish


----------



## Kenlow1

Dang! Sorry about the phone. That was an expensive fish!!!


----------



## TRIPLE-J

Wow sucks about your phone
I have a zippered pocket mine goes in when im out there


----------



## HappySnag

last night i got 4 eyes mis 3,it was 1 lure night,when you get fish you had to swich to defrent lure if you use same lure no hits,you put new lure on from 1 to 5 casts fish on,time to swich.size 27" to 28" weight 33 lb one had egs.


----------



## RJDowm

Good job happy


----------



## HappySnag

last night i got 2 eyes,26",27",mis 2,HJ#14 helsinki and clown.


----------



## Kenlow1

Happy, you da man! Keep them reports coming.


----------



## RJDowm

Last night fished 3hrs 1 walleye 1 fo farm animal blue and chrome bandit 10 people around me all caught fish some did real others had 1 fish 10:00 minnows were thick enough to walk on


----------



## HappySnag

i got limit off the rocks last night,any lure worked.


----------



## set-the-drag

Damn happy you're going to catch all the fish around here if you keep it up!


----------



## normd

Where is "off the rocks" happening?


----------



## RJDowm

West of Cleveland for me


----------



## set-the-drag

Everywhere from what im hearing.


----------



## toby2

Edgewater in Cleveland


----------



## HappySnag

off the rocks cleveland
last 3 days,2 limit's,last night only 2.
wednesday 6 cast's 5 fish on HJ#14 silve/blue





















































Where is "off the rocks" happening? 
any place you have aces to lake rocks or beach,from catawba to ashtabula.


----------



## rnewman

Good job Snag.Thanks for the posts and pics of fish Include one of yourself someday.You are sure a hardcore fisherman.


----------



## set-the-drag

Nobody is allowed tp know the true identity of happy. He's the clark Kent of shore fishing


----------



## TRIPLE-J

Ive met snag and talked to him a couple times over the last couple years 
Hes a good guy with alot of good knowledge and doesnt mind sharing info
Love that stickbait carrier he uses


----------



## HappySnag

last night,tufest day fishing 0 fish.
i come from house litle drizel and good temperature.i come to lake 30 to 40 mph wind,waves crashin over the big rocks not fishable,i went to defrent spot,hevy rain and 40 miles wind,i could cast only direct to wind,rain in face and my hands were wet,after 4 hours i got soaked true 2 rain jackets and rain pants,i was geting cold,my end fingers under nails start hurting from cold,no bumps from fish i went home.


----------



## rnewman

Now that's hardcore fishing right there.Bet it wasn't very crowded on those rocks last night happy.


----------



## HappySnag

only 5 fisherman they got 3 eyes.
big defrent from wednesday,600 fish left the lake from 22" to 30" eyes.


----------



## HappySnag

last night at 6 pm 10' waves crashing shore,i had to stand 20' high on rocks to cast and i steel get some spray.i fished one spot 1 hour no fish,went to second spot for one hour no fish,i was in good spot on rocks the wave did not tuch me but i was waked with wave crashing shore and water went over my head,i was mesing with loore i did not see that,cold water on my neck and fill the hoody.i went to 3 spot casted till 12 am no fish.then i say few more casts and i go home,few casts i hit 24",i did few more casts and hitsecond fish,then i say one more cast and i go home.i am doing one more casts and i am worn out,i look at time 2 am,i packed and went home.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

Happy, I hope you are wearing a PFD in those heavy seas! Be safe.


----------



## HappySnag

lost night i got one 24" on clown 300 cast's


----------



## ditchdigger

Just read that 3 people went in near Edgewater. 2 had to go to the hospital. Anybody here know anything or if they were on OGF?


----------



## Yeada

ditchdigger said:


> Just read that 3 people went in near Edgewater. 2 had to go to the hospital. Anybody here know anything or if they were on OGF?


CLEVELAND, Ohio (WOIO) - A 50-year-old man was hospitalized late Tuesday night after he was rescued from Lake Erie.
According to Cleveland EMS, a fisherman helped pull the man to shore near Edgewater Beach at approximately 9:30 p.m.
Paramedics took the man to MetroHealth Medical System in critical conditions, officials said.
Investigators said it’s not known at this time why the man was in the water.
_This is a developing story._

read this on line this morning-hope they're OK


----------



## ditchdigger

Any news on this? Happy snag, Haven’t heard from you lately. I always enjoy your posts!


----------



## HappySnag

last night i got 2 eyes 24" on helsinki,sholder to sholder every 10' fisherman,only 10 fish come out..


----------



## HappySnag

last night i got 24" on clown 350 casts.


----------



## HappySnag

last night off the rocks i got 2 eyes 18",28",lost one on clown and helsinki


----------



## ErieBoy75

weird bite for me in Lorain. Fri night the painfully slow retrieve did nothing. When I sped up to just a slow retrieve I caught 6 and lost 1. The next night I caught a couple using a snap retrieve. Last night I got one on a pause. I only fish about an hour. Last night was 30 mins. Pretty fun stuff!


----------



## HappySnag

last night 450 cast's not even bump from 6pm to 3 am,my frend pick one small eye.


----------



## HappySnag

off the rocks,last night i got one 24" eye on clown.


----------



## cast-off

Here a couple i got on Tuesday night. I wasn't fishing of the rocks though. I was fishing a beach. These guys were in less than 5 ft of water. x-rap Perch pattern. Threw back a couple short ones. I've been following your post Snag and finally made it out. Your the Man when it comes to that night bite.


----------



## HappySnag

you have nice fish there.

casting off the rocks is casting from shore or waiding in lake erie any place .
this way we can see if the fish are aviable to shore fisherman.


----------



## HappySnag

last night i fish from 5pm to11pm,i got ligting show over head same scare thunder,rain was going horizontal i had to adjust casting direction.i hed rain gear after 1/2 hour i was completly soaked i had one dry sweder in bucket when rain slow down i change my wet t shirt and put on dry sweder and rain coat.i had one bite,11pm loop come out from reel,i had second rod but i packed and went home.
i feel it was nice to be fishing.
i think the eyes try to chase me out from rocks with thunder storm,i had the rocks to myself.
it fell like i had ercondition on between my legs,everything wet from water not from the yelow stuf.


----------



## cast-off

I fished last night from 9 till 10:30. Landed 3 to take home and lost 2 at the net. They were just nipping at the lure all the ones i landed fell off in the net. Hj10 clown and Helsinki were the thing last night. I was surprised how calm the lake was close in with all that wind.


----------



## cast-off

There still in close. I started casting at 9pm and stayed till 1030. They were wanting smaller baits hj10 not the 14s and 12s i usually get them on. 1 took xrap. clown, helsinki, and perch patterns. th


----------

